# BOYU external canister filter



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

So i had used BOYU products in the past with mixed results but i recently came across this little number on ebay recently...

 External Canister aquarium filter BOYU EF-05 media nano 150L/H | eBay

price wise its perfect for me and itll be a nice fit for my 60l tank providing extra filtration alongside my HOB filter thats rated for up to 100l aquariums. I would like to use the HOB for polishing mostly with this external doing most of my biological filtration.

If anyone has used this product before or can come up with something better for a similar price then let me know please.

thanks alot guys.


----------



## soton_dave (24 Aug 2013)

im using one on my shrimp tank and cant fault it,the tanks on my desk and the filters behind my moniter and i cant hear it.

cheers dave


----------



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

thanks for the input! ill definitely consider getting it then. I think if i over filtrate (which i already currently do) i think i can have this tank looking absolutely amazing.


----------



## AshRolls (24 Aug 2013)

I had a look at the BOYU external for nanos and they looks good, after researching them in the end I decided to go for a Resun Cyclone CY-20. Check that out as well if you are looking for this kind of filter.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

AshRolls said:


> I had a look at the BOYU external for nanos and they looks good, after researching them in the end I decided to go for a Resun Cyclone CY-20. Check that out as well if you are looking for this kind of filter.


 

similar price range? i have to keep to a very tight budget!


----------



## Curvball (24 Aug 2013)

Looks like all those nano canisters are the same just rebadged and rebranded, price ranges are very similar.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## AshRolls (24 Aug 2013)

Curvball said:


> Looks like all those nano canisters are the same just rebadged and rebranded, price ranges are very similar


 

Yup same price range £22.50 on ebay but I think the Resun isn't just a rebadge. From what I have read the build quality is better on the Resun and looking at the photos it has a different lid. 

The UK Shrimp forums seems like a good resource for reading about these filters but is was a while back and I can't find all of the resources I used to make my decision... 

UK Shrimp • View topic - Small External filter
UK Shrimp • View topic - Query on Resun Cyclone filter.

Note that the APS nano external ifilter is just a Boyu, rebadged.


----------



## Kyle Lambert (24 Aug 2013)

AshRolls said:


> Yup same price range £22.50 on ebay but I think the Resun isn't just a rebadge. From what I have read the build quality is better on the Resun and looking at the photos it has a different lid.
> 
> The UK Shrimp forums seems like a good resource for reading about these filters but is was a while back and I can't find all of the resources I used to make my decision...
> 
> ...


 

Ok good to know. cheers for the info guys!


----------



## 121212 (5 Sep 2013)

I used Boyu External Mini Canister for nano shrimp when I lived in the UK. It worked very good and quiet, no leaking, no problem at all.


----------



## naz (18 Feb 2014)

Just brought the resun external filter,had it for 3 day now and having nothing but problems with it,keeps on getting air build up in side it,then it starts making noises,then it stop after about 12 hour,tried working out wots wrong with it,just took it of tank,and looking at the Boyu one,waisted £23 ....


----------



## Adam humphries (14 Jul 2014)

Just found the re sun for £24 delivered on eBay look ok


----------



## Teresa (8 Jan 2015)

I've just bought the BOYU EF-05 and I'm having difficulty finding information on it (not much in the instruction leaflet that came with it) can anyone please explain to me how you clean it without having to dismantle the entire unit?


----------



## Imorpher (22 Feb 2015)

Has anyone else been having issues with the noise the Boyu puts out?

It seems extremely hard/impossible to get the last bit of air out of the canister which I think is resulting in the impeller rattling.

I have tried priming it several times and although I can initially get all the air out, it gets back in as soon as I turn it on. Rocking it side to side like a normal canister doesn't seem to do the trick.


----------

